# Canyoning



## beenni

Ca nume de activitate sportivă, s-ar putea aplica în română termenul francez _canyonisme_ ? DEX-ul nu oferă accepţiunea iar cea din Wordreference nu-mi sună bine: "traversare de canioane".

Vă mulţumesc pentru propuneri.

B


----------



## farscape

Având în vedere definiţia complexă a acestui sport(?) care include  elemente de alpinism, plonjari şi înot in canioane  (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canyoning), mă gândesc că se poate aplica  acelasi tratament ca pentru _yachting _(care apare în dicţionare ca *iahting* sau chiar *yachting*).

În principiu sunt împotriva "importurilor" din engleză mai ales când se  pot găsi cuvinte/expresii echivalente în română, dar în cazul de faţă mi  se pare o soluţie nimerită.

Best,


----------



## Reef Archer

Din moment ce rafting e cât se poate de românesc de-acum, nu văd de ce nu ar fi valabil și termenul exact din engleză pentru traversarea canioanelor.

Preluarea de cuvinte la grămadă din franceză a fost un proces masiv și voluntar - dar i-a trecut de foarte mult timp vremea.


----------



## beenni

Sincere mulțumiri,
b


----------

